# NEC V463-TM with Mac



## jclampe (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected],

i need to use a NEC V463-TM Touchscreen with a Mac - which SHOULD work (reg. the tech-specs on the NEC website, only single-touch, but ok. )

Here´s the link to the product:
V463-TM, 46” LED Backlit, Touch Integrated Large Screen Display - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions

Well, basically it works - but the mouse pointer moves "faster" than my finger. In other words - when i touch the screen in the very center, the mouse pointer is exactly under my finger - as closer as i move to the edges, the mouse pointer moves kinda "faster" than my finger and reaches the edge way to early. (my finger is actually around 8 cm away from the edge, when the pointer reaches it.)

I know this problem from the NextWindow touch overlays - but there was the possibility to set them to "mac mode" (either with a hardware button on the back or with the config tool on windows)
But i can´t find a button, nor does the NextWindow tool recognise the touchscreen. 

In system preferences the touch show up as a "NextWindow" USB device … but nothing seems to work. 

Any suggestions, ideas or experiences? I would really appreciate any help…

Best
Jens


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 7, 2014)

Your screen and your OS mouse driver are set to different Mickey counts, I'd bet. Not sure if there's a knob for that in OS/X.


----------



## llburg (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you calibrate it? When you use an ELO with a Mac it comes with a program that sets a calibration. That's what sounds off to me. I'd assume NEC provides one, or at least something from whoever built the touch part of the monitor.


----------



## jclampe (Mar 9, 2014)

@Jay Ashworth : i think you're right … but there's no possibility to change this behaviour on the mac itself. That's the reason, why e.g. NextWindow has a special "Mac Mode".

@llburg: No, i didn't. I know about the possibility / need to calibrate the touch screens. But as mentioned on NECs website - theres no need to calibrate (and no possibility / tool etc.) this new one. 
The manufacturer of the touch overlay is NextWindow - but the tools from them don't seem to work. 

Well anyway, thank you guys for givin' some hints - i "kindly forced" one of my developers to re-build the Mac App on Windows. I will follow up with NEC … but we need to have all the stuff up and running on Monday - and the NEC support doesn't seem to work over the weekend. 

Jens
*llburg*


----------



## kevlar557 (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you have any luck with this? It definitely sounds like you need a tool from NextWindow, which is unfortunate because they apparently are no longer in business. Maybe SMART Tech or NEC will have the software for you.


----------



## jclampe (Apr 2, 2014)

After a couple of phone calls, NEC provided a customized version of the NextWindow tool. The original Version is not able to connect to the display. Sadly I haven't had the chance to test the NEC tool - they were too late and we had to re-build the whole application on windows over the weekend. :-( as soon as the displays return, I'm gonna test it with the NEC tool and post the results here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

